# Projecto OverSix



## OverSixProject (12 Out 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Gostaríamos de vos dar a conhecer o Projecto OverSix.
O projecto OverSix tem como objectivo a recolha de imagens e dados a partir da estratosfera utilizando módulos especialmente criados para o efeito acoplados a balões de hélio. A compilação destes dados permitirá a recolha de informações meteorológicas, astronómicas, atmosféricas, etc..
Todos os elementos recolhidos serão colocados em domínio público e poderão ser acedidos por quem deles necessitar.

Sendo um projecto ainda em formação necessitamos de apoios na forma de patrocínio, cooperação ou donativo.
Se deseja apoiar esta iniciativa contacte-nos.

Esperamos poder contar com o apoio desta comunidade.
Desde já o nosso muito obrigado.


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2009 às 21:00)

Boas

boa sorte para o projecto 

Abraços


----------



## OverSixProject (12 Out 2009 às 21:49)

Obrigado,
Neste momento estamos a aceitar o contributo da comunidade.
Estamos a necessitar de hardware nomeadamente:
 - netbooks (avariados ou não),
 - webcams,
 - máquinas digitais,
 - balões atmosféricos,
 - equipamento de telecomunicações (telemóveis, rádios, etc)
 - pára-quedas

Outros contributos que também são bem vindos:
 - donativos €€ 
 - patrocínios
 - colaborações
 - etc...

A quem quiser colaborar com estes ou outros itens por favor contactem-nos.


----------

